# BMW F11 Auxiliary Heating Temperature sensor faulty



## Joonaz (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello Bimmerfest,

I have a problem with my new F11 10/2010!

I have run a test by Ista D and the fault list is - 8011E5 Auxiliary Heating: Temperature sensor faulty

I have deleted the fault list and unlocked the Independent heater. After that i run a test on the heater by the tester Ista D. After that i go to the menu in the CIC and activate the heater and set the time. After er few second, my Heating system starts but after a short time, it's turn off again.

I make a test with ista, and it cames with the Temperature sensor faulty..

Where did i find the sensor and changed it, so my Heating system could work fine??

Locking forward to hear from you.

Joonaz









Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Your glow plug control module is in trouble too, and that can cause expensive problems.


----------



## Joonaz (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you. My plan is to change the glow plug module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## carstenlubbe (11 mo ago)

Joonaz said:


> Hello Bimmerfest,
> 
> I have a problem with my new F11 10/2010!
> 
> ...


Hi Joonaz


Joonaz said:


> Hello Bimmerfest,
> 
> I have a problem with my new F11 10/2010!
> 
> ...


hej Joonaz
har samme problem med min nu , fandt du fejlen på dit fyr ?
hilsen Carsten


----------



## Joonaz (Feb 5, 2019)

Hej Carsten, 

Nej fik aldrig kommet til bunds i det inden bil øen var solgt..


----------

